# Omega Native



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I’ve been so busy this year I havnt done much bow buying . Been shooting my optimus ilf some here and there but not as much as I should due to work and my shop being so busy . Always am curious on short bows as I hunt from tree stands and ground blinds . So when I saw the native it intrigued me and I know kegan is a long draw like myself .Reached out to him and bought just a plain Jane 2 tone one he had in stock . [email protected] 
Bow showed up today and after work I pulled it out the flex pipe he ships in ( good idea) and strung it up and my mount dropped first time I drew it . Amazing how smooth it is and aI draw it to max of 31 inches and no stacking at all . So me being me and short on time I stick one nick point on and head out to my 3d rang behind my shop . Shoots as good as it feels and very good speed . Amazing how well I took to it , and I usually shoot 64-66 inch recurves . Points very well , and stock grip feels pretty good . I didn’t tune it yet but was shooting full length black eagle deep impacts in 350 spine really well.This little bow is a hunters dream imo . I see a micarta or phenolic one in my future also . Great job Kegan


----------



## MEC5TEXAN (Jul 29, 2018)

Sounds like a sweet shooter... Pics? I love my Omega Original. Kegan in my opinion makes the best performing bow dollar for dollar out there. Great choice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moog5050 (Oct 23, 2012)

Funny, Joe P was just saying the same thing to me yesterday. High praise from 2 guys that have shot some high quality bows. I gotta grab one of Kegans bows.


----------



## penumbra (Aug 23, 2016)

I was lucky enough to find a used one 42# @ 30" from a guy in Texas. Mine has a cocobola riser that client provided the wood for. Very very pleased with the bow. Handles like a dream. Grip is a bit thick for my short fingers but it is very manageable.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Sep 29, 2014)

I've heard nothing but great things and joe paranee has a vid showing how fast one shoots! Def a need to try bow


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

*Ttt*

Gonna build a string and finish setting up this weekend if i get time 
Everything you hear is correct 
I’ve shot it literally 25 times and if I had finished setting up I’d hunt with it right now if season was in . Amazing how easy it is to shoot


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I was just shooting mine today  

Congrats John 

Here is the original video I shot


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah those videos and seeing the limbs work is what really peaked my interest. I think the phenolic will be even better
But the one I have is really impressive


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool looking hybrid.


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Can't beat an Omega!


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice grab! Looks great, congrats!


----------



## davidflorida (Jun 21, 2012)

Just got my imperial , loving it . 45 # @ 27 she smooth and quiet .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

54pds @ 31 inch shoots 500 gr at 198 fps
That’s impressive


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Glad to hear everyone's enjoying their Omegas! It always means a lot to hear that.

John, happy to hear it's shooting so well for you! One suggestion, at your draw it might not be a bad idea to up the arrow weight to nearer 10 gpp. Keeps some of the stress off the tips and really quiets the bow down. Hits like a truck, too!


----------



## 2pin (Nov 21, 2011)

That’s a good looking native. I’m awaiting my 2nd now. And if funds allow I may talk to Kegan about a phenolic. Fits my hand so well and a dream to shoot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Don't t want another bow but the native is just so nice looking. I'm sure I'll order one eventually, really really wish I didn't sell my original, best hybrid I ever owned/ used.


----------



## BamaMark (Jul 13, 2016)

Really cool looking bow. Hard to believe such a short bow could be smooth at such long draw lengths. I don't need another bow, but when the itch comes back for one, I might have to give this one a try.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Always interested in Arrow setups and the speeds everyone is getting....


----------



## GRIMWALD (Sep 28, 2012)

kegan said:


> Glad to hear everyone's enjoying their Omegas! It always means a lot to hear that.
> 
> John, happy to hear it's shooting so well for you! One suggestion, at your draw it might not be a bad idea to up the arrow weight to nearer 10 gpp. Keeps some of the stress off the tips and really quiets the bow down. Hits like a truck, too!


Is there a limit to the length and draw weight that your design shouldn't go beyond?
I am thinking about another 180 lb. bow in the 80"-82" length range. I traded my last 160 lb. bow for an equivalent horse bow but I miss my Warbow.
I almost had one of your older bows off of Craigslist last year but the guy backed out.


GRIM


----------



## twigzz88 (Jul 17, 2006)

an omega is on my list, awesoming I can get used to the difference between an r/d and a recurve .


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Grim, for what you're looking for you'd be better off going to a warbow bowyer. I don't think an Omega would fit that bill.


----------



## 1old buck (Jun 23, 2018)

That or a welder to turn some old Studebaker leaf springs into a bow.


----------



## Twisted Branch (Jun 14, 2015)

To me the only thing more frustrating than not having an Omega, is having a new one and not being able to shoot it. I got a new Omega in May and pulled a tendon in my right shoulder shooting one of my other bows and couldn’t even finish setting it up. Been hanging in the bow rack since the first week in June. But yeah...Kegan and his bows are first class.


----------



## YamahaYG68 (Jun 11, 2018)

davidflorida said:


> Just got my imperial , loving it . 45 # @ 27 she smooth and quiet .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice, I like the grip design.

I am looking for a new "toy" and the Imperial is a serious consideration.

Do you know what the types of wood are in the riser?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Yamaha, the pictured Imperial is two-tone stained oak. I also have some Tigerwood and ipe on hand if you'd like a bit more mass.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Kegan just keeps on getting better and better....I am thinking seriously of trying to get a bow that might let me shoot again and that would be a 20lb bow....The Dr said I would never shoot a bow again with my torn rotator cuff but I keep feeling like I might can handle that weight....With the light arrows we now have, the arc of an arrow at 20 yds is minimal..........


----------



## Stunchy (Aug 12, 2016)

Rembrandt, this might be a really naive question, but why not try switching to an opposite handed bow? It’ll be awkward for a little while, but will get better quick. Sure it’s not ideal, but I think it could still be very enjoyable.


----------



## ickydawg (Oct 28, 2018)

I gotta get me one of these!!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

GRIMWALD said:


> Is there a limit to the length and draw weight that your design shouldn't go beyond?
> I am thinking about another 180 lb. bow in the 80"-82" length range. I traded my last 160 lb. bow for an equivalent horse bow but I miss my Warbow.
> I almost had one of your older bows off of Craigslist last year but the guy backed out.
> 
> ...


I'm a 31" draw... smooth all the way... :grin:


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Man Kegan, looks like you keep stepping up your game!


----------

